# KA24E fuel injector Qs!



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

90 Stanza with KA24E. 

I'm about to remove the injectors and replace the o-rings and insulators. I figured while I have them out I would try to clean them by doing the reverse flush procedure I have heard about (mainly to clear the filter). My questions are: (1) What voltage do they operate off of? (2) There are two pins on the electrical connection. Does anyone know which is positive and which is ground? (3) Will it damage them if I have constant voltage applied to them for an extended period of time (say 5 or 10 minutes). (4) I've seen posts saying that you should replace the plastic pintle caps. What is the reason for this and how do you remove/replace them. Thanks for any help!


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The injectors work from battery voltage potential, i.e. 12V. Alternatively, you can try using a 9V battery with some alligator clips. Anyway, if you have a voltmeter, you could check which wire carries the 12V with the ignition to the ON position. I know on my '94 SE it is the white wire. It is different for other year/models though. You best friend is a Haynes service manual which will have the schematics for it.

I don't know if holding the voltage on the injector ON for a prolonged period of time would damage or degrade it so I would say don't hold it for more than say two (2) seconds.

Don't know about the pintle cap question.


----------



## stanza77 (Nov 15, 2005)

*performance fule injectors*

I just posted elsewhere that i'm looking performance fuel injectors for my ka24e anyone know of a good company that produces them?
thank you

stanza77


----------

